# Boy barred from playing on girl's field hockey team



## punisher73 (Apr 26, 2012)

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/stor...d-from-girls-varsity-field-hockey-team-042612

Thought this was an interesting article.  So, do you think that since there is no equivalent of a boy's team that he should be allowed to play?  What about all the girl's who have to be allowed on the boys teams when there is not an equivalent sport (football, wrestling for example).  Or do we REALLY get down to what people don't want to say about gender equality?  Basically, the rule states that a boy can play a girl sport as long as he's not too good.  Or translation, we will let girls play football and wrestling because they won't be good enough to change the dynamic of the sport, but if we allow boy's to play they will be better than the girls and overtake the sport.  Which isn't gender equality at all.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here mixed teams in sports are usually allowed up to the age of about 11, after that the size and strength differences start to be apparent which leads to inequalities.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 26, 2012)

Can you imagine the uproar if this was a girl banned from playing on a boy's team? "Gender equality" only exists one way and only when it's convenient.

The strength advantage does exist though. In something like wrestling or Judo its very difficult for any girl to overcome a similarly sized boy regardless of skill level. I don't think girls should be competing against boys at all, but if girls are allowed on the boy's team there's no reason this kid shouldn't be allowed to play.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/other/stor...d-from-girls-varsity-field-hockey-team-042612
> 
> Thought this was an interesting article. So, do you think that since there is no equivalent of a boy's team that he should be allowed to play? What about all the girl's who have to be allowed on the boys teams when there is not an equivalent sport (football, wrestling for example). Or do we REALLY get down to what people don't want to say about gender equality? Basically, the rule states that a boy can play a girl sport as long as he's not too good. Or translation, we will let girls play football and wrestling because they won't be good enough to change the dynamic of the sport, but if we allow boy's to play they will be better than the girls and overtake the sport. Which isn't gender equality at all.



In high school (* early 80's *) I tried out for the volley ball team. It was all girls. We had girls on the football team. They may have not been a started but they made the team. 
I tried to convince them I would not spike the ball (* There concern as mentioned was size and strength *) and would only set or block in the front row. The coach said no out right. The school said you have a point. The league pointed out hieght. I mentioned that most of teh girls were as tall or taller than me. The league said no as others might then arge once on the team that I should be allowed full stiking in any position. I was not happy, but I understood.


----------



## granfire (Apr 26, 2012)

Considering the fight girl athletics had to go through to even get girl teams going....why let a boy in on their team?

On the other hand, we didn't have competitive teams in school, our afternoon club was coed. Not really any difference between the ladies and the gents there. 

Now, girls wanting to play football, there is no girl team. After all guys are allowed in cheerleading (and flag twirling for band) 
There is a trend to make up teams for girls only - as a sport, not just having the genders separated for whatever sake - like equestrian teams or even crew.
Now, in the spirit of equality, I don't condone that either (especially not in riding, since the playing field there is about as level as it gets)



And in this spirit, considering it a 'girl sport' is hilarious and insulting!


----------



## billc (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry, but if women can serve with men in combat then everything should open up.  There should be no bias in who plays on which teams.  In fact, there should no longer be boy's and girl's sports but only sports.  Try outs should be open to everyone, and then to please everyone, there should be proportional representation of each sex on every team, regardless of skill or talent.  This is the necessary end of the line of true equality.  Law suits against the professional teams should start up so that a 5' 3" female should be a starter for the Chicago Bulls, or the Bears or any other team out there.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 26, 2012)

In Europe, field hockey is a men's sport as well, if I'm not mistaken-it's only here in the U.S. that it's a "girl's sport." 

Yeah, they should let him on the team.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2012)

More likely it's for his safety! We played mixed hockey in the RAF and the men, bless their little cotton socks, found it hard to go up against the women who are extremely competitive. Hockey is a violent game.

Bili, we are talking children here not combat soldiers so behave. In MMA, boxing and a good many other combat sports we have weight divisions as well as experience divisions, children's divisions for sport are similiar.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 26, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Sorry, but if women can serve with men in combat then everything should open up.  There should be no bias in who plays on which teams.  In fact, there should no longer be boy's and girl's sports but only sports.  Try outs should be open to everyone, and then to please everyone, there should be proportional representation of each sex on every team, regardless of skill or talent.  This is the necessary end of the line of true equality.  Law suits against the professional teams should start up so that a 5' 3" female should be a starter for the Chicago Bulls, or the Bears or any other team out there.



This is what I think some people would like to see happen, which is unbelievably stupid. 

I'm too small and short to play football, but if I was female suddenly it's a big human rights issue that I'm not big enough?

Women shouldn't play against men, period. No amount of skill can make up for the physical differences in most sports. However if girls playing high school football is kosher, so should boys playing field hockey. Equality is equality.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> This is what I think some people would like to see happen, which is unbelievably stupid.
> 
> I'm too small and short to play football, but if I was female suddenly it's a big human rights issue that I'm not big enough?
> 
> Women shouldn't play against men, period. No amount of skill can make up for the physical differences in most sports. However if girls playing high school football is kosher, so should boys playing field hockey. Equality is equality.




Here, as I said children don't play on mixed teams beyond primary school age ie 11. 

In the rest of the world hockey is very much a men's game, it's known as 'hockey' the game played on ice being known spookily enough as ice hockey. It's a big sport, with some very strong teams both mens and womens. The Olympics are coming up of course so looking forward to watching some exciting matches.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Here, as I said children don't play on mixed teams beyond primary school age ie 11.
> 
> In the rest of the world hockey is very much a men's game, it's known as 'hockey' the game played on ice being known spookily enough as ice hockey. It's a big sport, with some very strong teams both mens and womens. The Olympics are coming up of course so looking forward to watching some exciting matches.



Field hockey and ice hockey are 2 different sports.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 26, 2012)

Do men play field hockey other places?


----------



## granfire (Apr 26, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Field hockey and ice hockey are 2 different sports.



She meant to illustrate that yes...they are different...however, 'Hockey' is far from being a girly sport.

The big difference it though they are played on different surfaces and one uses a ball. Some of the techniques translate (having only watched 'Ice Hockey' I found it easy to play a couple of scrimmages in school with what I had observed)

Regardless, those officials are condescending twits, the boy is being short changed.
The girls don't need sheltering from one little boy and heaven forbid more boys would pick up the sport of 'Field Hockey' 

it is pathetic really the gender demarcation line.


----------



## granfire (Apr 26, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Do men play field hockey other places?




Germany, Pakistan, India...the sport is huge in the latter 2.
I know I am missing a lot of places...I am sure all over Europe, too, but then again, they play <GASP> soccer, another girly sport! :lfao:


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 26, 2012)

My daughters play field hockey and my older son plays ice hockey they are not that similar.  Field hockey is far less violent amd alot slower.


----------



## granfire (Apr 26, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> My daughters play field hockey and my older son plays ice hockey they are not that similar.  Field hockey is far less violent amd alot slower.




LOL, maybe in the girly US....

Plus, as many sports, take the padding off, things look different.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 26, 2012)

Knowing nothing about field hockey.  How similiar/different is field hockey to lacrosse? The reason I ask is that the boys can not play on the softball team and girls can't play on the baseball team because they are considered similiar enough.  Same case with basketball, because there is a boys and girls team sport they can't be co-ed.

So would they have a legitimate argument that he could play lacrosse instead, even if the school doesn't have one?


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 26, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> Knowing nothing about field hockey.  How similiar/different is field hockey to lacrosse? The reason I ask is that the boys can not play on the softball team and girls can't play on the baseball team because they are considered similiar enough.  Same case with basketball, because there is a boys and girls team sport they can't be co-ed.
> 
> So would they have a legitimate argument that he could play lacrosse instead, even if the school doesn't have one?



They are not that similiar. My daughters played both but they hate lacrosse and love field hockey.


----------



## granfire (Apr 26, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> They are not that similiar. My daughters played both but they hate lacrosse and love field hockey.




I suppose the same is true about softball and baseball. 

I hate it when they tell girls they can't play a certain sport because it's a boy thing, but I have to say I am equally outraged when they tell this boy he can't play the sport he exsells at because there are no other boys his age playing it.
Oh my goodness, the humanity, should other boys discover the fun of field hockey. The school would lose some baseball/football/basketball prospects. 

makes me want to puke.

The boy is no different than the chick that wants to be kicker for LSU.

What's the term? _Reverse _discrimination? F that. It's discrimination. Plain and simple.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 26, 2012)

I dont think the boys should be playing with the girls after a certain age High School age I guess it a good age to start.  The physical difference is to great.  It would be like in Martial Arts Ill spar a female in class because it a controlled enviroment but Id never fight one in real life.

The high school in my town is small it does not have a girls soccer team so there were 2 girls on the boys team.  They get KILLED every game by the boys on the other team.  Physically beatten thrwn to the ground brused and banged up.  Mostly because the other team cant deal with playing a girl so they go to the extream.  One girl ended up quitting.  Its not fair but like discussed in other threads teenagers dont think clearly they are kids.  We are currently in a fight with the county school board to allow girls at our school that want to play a sport not offered there to be allowed to play at the other high school which is about 12 miles away same county but much larger and they have all the girls sports.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure how you play 'field' hockey but it doesn't sound the same as it's played elsewhere. It's faster than soccer and can be quite a physical game. It's played in most of Europe and Asia. Germany are the current men's Olympic champions.

A tad condescending there suggesting I don't know the difference because ice hockey and hockey wasn't it? In the rest of the world ...as I said...the game played on ice is 'ice hockey' the other game which I've played since primary school is 'hockey', just hockey no field or anything else..hockey. It's a big game in the rest of the world.
http://www.london2012.com/hockey


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, I have sat here and thought about what I think about this and I can't come to a conclusion about it. Half of me thinks why stop him? I was in color guard and performance winter guard in high school and I was the only male so I can sort of relate but on the other hand I didn't compete in the way he is. The other half of me thinks perhaps he does have some sort of advantage over them. I really don't know.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2012)

VegasWCKid said:


> Honestly, I have sat here and thought about what I think about this and I can't come to a conclusion about it. Half of me thinks why stop him? *I was in color guard and performance winter guard *in high school and I was the only male so I can sort of relate but on the other hand I didn't compete in the way he is. The other half of me thinks perhaps he does have some sort of advantage over them. I really don't know.




You're going to have to explain that to us 'foreigners' I'm afraid!


----------



## billc (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, sports should be the place where the sexes can compete because at least there are rules and it doesn't generally involve the intentional death of the participants.  If people are going to say girls can play in boys sports then the same has to apply the other way around.  Once you open that door, all sports should have open try outs for both genders and the most qualified players should get on the team, through high school and even college.  Positions on teams should be based on merit, not gender, if you open that door that is...


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Apr 26, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> You're going to have to explain that to us 'foreigners' I'm afraid!



Lol well at football games during the half time show when the band comes out, girls with flags come out also and dance. I was one of them. Winter guard is the same thing only it's strictly competition, no band no football. Just a big open place with us performing routines in competition with other winter guards.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP6l6mTNn7Q&feature=relmfu

Men's hockey, if Aussie men play it you know it's a hard game!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYJqvs99I54&feature=related

Women's hockey.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 26, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I dont think the boys should be playing with the girls after a certain age High School age I guess it a good age to start.  The physical difference is to great.  *It would be like in Martial Arts Ill spar a female in class because it a controlled enviroment but Id never fight one in real life.*



Im just gonna shamelessly make a terrible joke.

...SEXIST!


----------



## Big Don (Apr 27, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I dont think the boys should be playing with the girls after a certain age High School age I guess it a good age to start.  The physical difference is to great.


 That there are boys teams and girls teams is not discriminatory! Should high school boys be allowed to share the locker room showers with high school girls? Of course not. 





> It would be like in Martial Arts Ill spar a female in class because it a controlled enviroment but Id never fight one in real life.


I used to think that way. Now, if someone poses an acute physical threat to me, I would fight them, man, woman, doesn't enter into it. Eliminate the threat.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know if I can answer objectively.  I bloody hated that sport.

I've never been good at sports or athletics...my legs were too messed up as a kid.  I did learn to skate (as did everyone else who grew up on the Canadian border...LOL) and played a bunch of pickup hockey games on a frozen creek with whoever was around...boys, girls, older, younger...it was hockey, that was all that mattered.  Field hockey in school was a disappointing consolation prize.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hockey as played by English schoolgirls, this isn't far from the truth, I know, I WAS that schoolgirl lol!


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Hockey as played by English schoolgirls, this isn't far from the truth, I know, I WAS that schoolgirl lol!



I think I would have fit in better in England    Growing up it was a game played in a skirt uniform (!!) with prep-school-wanna-be girls.  So NOT me! :lol2:


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just reading the comments on this, it seems that "equality" is something that is preached but not believed in.  Girls can play on boys teams, because they aren't good enough to compete and change the outcome of the game.  Boys can't play on girls teams because they would be too good and change the outcome.

Why do we have to be SOOOO PC to not be able to say as a society that men and women are different.  Not better or worse, but different.  I don't think that one sex should be allowed to do something and then prohibit the other one from doing the same.  It is hypocrisy to keep preaching "equality" but then make rulings that are anything but equal.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> Just reading the comments on this, it seems that "equality" is something that is preached but not believed in.  Girls can play on boys teams, because they aren't good enough to compete and change the outcome of the game.  Boys can't play on girls teams because they would be too good and change the outcome.
> 
> Why do we have to be SOOOO PC to not be able to say as a society that men and women are different.  Not better or worse, but different.  I don't think that one sex should be allowed to do something and then prohibit the other one from doing the same.  It is hypocrisy to keep preaching "equality" but then make rulings that are anything but equal.



And this is what Title 9 is supposed to address.  Equal funding for girls and boys teams so the girls sports can develop along with the boys.  We are different from men, our bodies are different, the musculature is different, we have something like 5% of the testosterone you gents have -- an important hormone in dulling pain.    There's nothing wrong with the differences in my eyes 

Personally, I believe in rewarding excellence, and there is a precedence in sports for rewarding excellence.  The NHL, for example, doesn't wait to draft its players.  If an 18 year old has got what it takes to play at that level, an 18 year old can get drafted.  

IF there is a standout female performer -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabiola_da_Silva comes to mind -- who can compete with the boys, then I think an exception should be made when possible for the athlete to continue challenging herself, but these situations are IMO quite rare.  I can't get behind the reverse scenario....a boy dropping to the girls team in order to dominate the game is unsportsmanlike.

It strikes me that the top female athletes out there would rather see a focus on more women getting involved and making girls/womens sports as good as they can be, rather than focusing playing with men.

But I still bloody hate field hockey.


----------



## granfire (Apr 27, 2012)

Carol said:


> And this is what Title 9 is supposed to address.  Equal funding for girls and boys teams so the girls sports can develop along with the boys.  We are different from men, our bodies are different, the musculature is different, we have something like 5% of the testosterone you gents have -- an important hormone in dulling pain.    There's nothing wrong with the differences in my eyes
> 
> Personally, I believe in rewarding excellence, and there is a precedence in sports for rewarding excellence.  The NHL, for example, doesn't wait to draft its players.  If an 18 year old has got what it takes to play at that level, an 18 year old can get drafted.
> 
> ...





On the other hand, there is no boy's team. So the kid is out of luck in his quest for excellence. 

Important life lesson to be learned: Don't do your best or you are sidelined....

Not to mention the US has some weird notions as to what is a girl or boy sport.....


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 27, 2012)

granfire said:


> On the other hand, there is no boy's team. So the kid is out of luck in his quest for excellence.
> 
> Important life lesson to be learned: Don't do your best or you are sidelined....
> 
> Not to mention the US has some weird notions as to what is a girl or boy sport.....





Must admit I can't understand why hockey is thought to be a women's game. What other games are played in schools/college that are considered as belonging to one gender or another?


----------



## granfire (Apr 27, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Must admit I can't understand why hockey is thought to be a women's game. What other games are played in schools/college that are considered as belonging to one gender or another?



Well, 'soccer' is also considered a girly sport here. So there, for what it's worth, and I don't get it either.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 28, 2012)

My Opinion:
You dont need Mixed Gender Sports. It achieves nothing unless the Sport is geared towards it in the first place.
And I find them a bit droll to watch.
Just have Male Teams, and Female Teams, and consider all the Sports themselves to be unisexual.
Because I doubt You can find any Sport in the World thats Gender Exclusive.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> My Opinion:
> You dont need Mixed Gender Sports. It achieves nothing unless the Sport is geared towards it in the first place.
> And I find them a bit droll to watch.
> Just have Male Teams, and Female Teams, and consider all the Sports themselves to be unisexual.
> *Because I doubt You can find any Sport in the World thats Gender Exclusive*.



Gran has already given you a sport that is done by both genders on an equal footing, the equestion sports. Men and women compete against each other without either gender having either advantages or disadvantages. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/17877469


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 28, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Gran has already given you a sport that is done by both genders on an equal footing, the equestion sports. Men and women compete against each other without either gender having either advantages or disadvantages.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/17877469



Im afraid I dont see the relevance - However, there is a chance You misread what I said. So Ill reiterate:
Because I doubt You can find any Sport in the World that is conducted by one one Gender, and not the other.

You know, as regards to everything I said above that.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Im afraid I dont see the relevance - However, there is a chance You misread what I said. So Ill reiterate:
> Because I doubt You can find any Sport in the World that is conducted by one one Gender, and not the other.
> 
> You know, as regards to everything I said above that.



Rude this morning aren't we? 

if you want sports that are run by men and don't allow women to participate or even watch in many cases just look at Saudi Arabia, Yemen etc etc.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 28, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Rude this morning aren't we?
> 
> if you want sports that are run by men and don't allow women to participate or even watch in many cases just look at Saudi Arabia, Yemen etc etc.



Extremely tired, actually. My apologies.

And I was using too broad a brush on saying "In The World", Ill accept that.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Extremely tired, actually. My apologies.
> 
> And I was using too broad a brush on saying "In The World", Ill accept that.



No worrie,s no ones perfect not even me lol!


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Gran has already given you a sport that is done by both genders on an equal footing, the equestion sports. Men and women compete against each other without either gender having either advantages or disadvantages.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/17877469



Currently The 3 day event in Kentucky, AKA 'The Rolex' is on TV right now. Lot's of gals competing head to head with the gents.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2012)

granfire said:


> Currently The 3 day event in Kentucky, AKA 'The Rolex' is on TV right now. Lot's of gals competing head to head with the gents.




Would love to be there! I go to Badminton and Burleigh when I can plus some one day events locally.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 28, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> No worrie,s no ones perfect not even me lol!



While the sentiment is admirable, I am in fact.


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Would love to be there! I go to Badminton and Burleigh when I can plus some one day events locally.



I am hyperventilating looking at it...sooo much fresh air!
(but golly, those jumps are HUGE!!)

And strangely enough, I have only seen a handful of guys riding so far.... :lol:
It will give people the impression that this tough sport, originating in the Military is for women only!


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2012)

granfire said:


> On the other hand, there is no boy's team. So the kid is out of luck in his quest for excellence.
> 
> Important life lesson to be learned: Don't do your best or you are sidelined....
> 
> Not to mention the US has some weird notions as to what is a girl or boy sport.....



He is out of luck with his quest for excellence even if he's on the team.  Excelling against opponents who aren't an appropriate match for the sport is no more a victory than an (say) an NFL team defeating a collegiate team.


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2012)

Carol said:


> He is out of luck with his quest for excellence even if he's on the team.  Excelling against opponents who aren't an appropriate match for the sport is no more a victory than an (say) an NFL team defeating a collegiate team.



Well, I have seen enough little teams putting up a fight and defeat the big dogs.
There is a German cup gig in Soccer. Not sure how they pick the teams, but from lowly amateur clubs to first leagers everything plays. The amateurs have home field advantage, sure, but there have been a lot of cases when the pros got hosed. Same with the class A football teams playing against glorified highschool teams...

But we teach our kids that when the other team has a ringer, we don't have to step up and better our game, we look for a legal loophole to eliminate the better player.

Like the kid in the peewee football league, the boy on the (field) hockey team...


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2012)

granfire said:


> I am hyperventilating looking at it...sooo much fresh air!
> (but golly, those jumps are HUGE!!)
> 
> And strangely enough, I have only seen a handful of guys riding so far.... :lol:
> It will give people the impression that this tough sport, originating in the Military is for women only!



Here every kid with a pony does eventing! We have one day events every weekend and the big three day ones every so often, it's a very popular sport here and in Europe for both sexes. We also have hunter trials and loads of show jumping comps as well as dressage. Equestion sports are very big here and worth a lot of money.


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Here every kid with a pony does eventing! We have one day events every weekend and the big three day ones every so often, it's a very popular sport here and in Europe for both sexes. We also have hunter trials and loads of show jumping comps as well as dressage. Equestion sports are very big here and worth a lot of money.



I know, you Brit people especially!, and the Irish! CRAZY I tell ya! 

But hey, I grew up in a family where you had to be horse to be treated well! 
To this day non-horse activities are hum-ha....too bad I don't have the money for a horse.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 15, 2012)

Looks like he can play
http://msn.foxsports.com/other/stor...-hockey-team-athletics-committee-rules-051512
The biggest goal of Keeling Pilaro's field hockey career happened far from an athletic field on Tuesday.	An athletics committee determined the 13-year-old boy can keep playing on the girls varsity team at Southampton High School, at least for one more season. The decision at an appeals hearing Tuesday reverses earlier rulings that claimed Keeling's skills as a field hockey player, which he developed growing up in Dublin, Ireland, had developed to a level superior to those of girls.
	"I was jumping up and down; I was so excited when I heard," the youngster said in a telephone interview about an hour after the decision was announced by an attorney for the athletics committee. "I can play!"


----------



## granfire (May 15, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Looks like he can play
> http://msn.foxsports.com/other/stor...-hockey-team-athletics-committee-rules-051512
> The biggest goal of Keeling Pilaro's field hockey career happened far from an athletic field on Tuesday.    An athletics committee determined the 13-year-old boy can keep playing on the girls varsity team at Southampton High School, at least for one more season. The decision at an appeals hearing Tuesday reverses earlier rulings that claimed Keeling's skills as a field hockey player, which he developed growing up in Dublin, Ireland, had developed to a level superior to those of girls.
> "I was jumping up and down; I was so excited when I heard," the youngster said in a telephone interview about an hour after the decision was announced by an attorney for the athletics committee. "I can play!"





Considering that a baseball team out someplace just won the championship by forefit - the opponent chose not to play them, because that had a girl on the 11 kid roster (last time I looked you had to have 9 on the field, that leaves only 2 to replace somebody...

The girl on boy teams rule is if they don't have the sport for girls they can play.
It really should be that way for boys, too.
It's not like one kid can win the game for you alone.


----------

